# Mein Problem> Navigation



## Fire-Fabian (2. Oktober 2005)

Halli Hallo.
Ich habe da mal ein kleines Problem , unzwar habe ich keinen plan was ich an der Navigation meiner seite ändern kann. Ich möchte sie komplett erneuern da ich sie etwas langweilig finde, nur mir fällt GARNIX ein.

wäre nett wenn mir jemand mal nen kleinen anstoß geben könnte, mir hilft auch schon ne kleine grafik, den es geht nicht um das "wie" sondern um die idee... ausfüßren müsste ich sowas können... also danke schonmal im vorraus:

mfG Fabian 

http://csheadshot.cs.funpic.de/zonet/


----------



## nichtsooft (2. Oktober 2005)

Hi fabian!

Ich würde die navigation oldshool-mäßig links einfügen! Einfach so nen Block; ca. so:

NEWS
WEBDESIGN
 Infos
 Referenzen
TUTORIALS
 PhpKit
 Photoshop
 FlashMX
ECT....


----------

